# Making a text box with a round or curved edge



## drfosters (Aug 12, 2008)

hi, i am currently making a camp journel, and have run in to a problemin publisher, i'm trying to get my text in a round/ curved position to fit with the background i have made, but i cant seem to work out how if you can help me it would be most appriciated thanks aron


----------



## jdwins (Aug 12, 2008)

in what application are you trying to achieve this?

Why not try a graphical package? GIMP for example? Or Paint, which is already on the PC?


----------



## biz_kid1 (Jun 5, 2008)

In Publisher, use the Rounded Rectangle in AutoShapes then insert text in it if going for a text box with rounded edges. Or insert Word Art and pick appropriate shape then you can "Order" it and send it to back for background. Good luck!


----------

